# New Purchase - 2014 Jetta GLI Edition 30



## VW Charles (May 18, 2014)

Greetings gents  Just drove home with a new 2014 Jetta GLI Edition 30 which I am sure just means its their 30th Anniversary Edition model. This one definitely caught my eye this morning while I was shopping for a truck for my work commute. The wheels are what had me drive into the dealer to see which model this was as I was never a fan of the darker wheels with the machined face on the other GLI's. 

I had the salesman dig around the Houston inventory to see what other options I possibly was missing out on, and it seems the good ones were the navigation system and rear camera. I definitely wanted it, but all the other models with navi were 6 speed manual tranny's which I decided wasn't best for the wife and our new baby girl. She said she didn't care, but I am sure I would have been hearing about it later while shes driving in traffic with a crying baby  One more option I seemed to have missed out on while doing some research on the web right now is the Bi-Xenon front headlamps which none of the (10) 2014 GLI's I located in their inventory had?!! A little disappointing but I'd say the wife and I are happy with the purchase, she likes the sunroof and the ride feels so much more stable and glued to the road than our previous 2011 Jetta SE that we traded in. I also come from a Mazda background, as my previous import I used to tinker with years back was a Mazdaspeed Protege.....










On to the VW pics, and I still need to find that work truck.....















































- Charles


----------



## Superfrankie (May 17, 2014)

how much did you pay for it?


----------



## VW Charles (May 18, 2014)

$28,100. I asked for more so they increased my trade-in amount from their initial offer to get where I wanted instead of taking it off the new car.


----------



## sluday (Aug 19, 2007)

Great choice and congrats. I just picked up a new 2013 GLI on Thursday and really like it. Mine is an Autobahn w/ nav 6 spd and is red. Dealer had two in stock, mine and another red Autobahn DSG no nav. I test drove both and I was set on getting the DSG before the test drive but once I drove the 6 spd I was sold. The engine just felt more alive with the manual transmission. Also the the bi-xenons, nav and backup camera were an added bonus to the 6 spd.
Dealer was blowing them out for almost $7000 off sticker. They were asking $24,300 for mine and I paid $23,500 and the DSG is still available for $23,400 and will probably go for $23k flat.


----------



## Superfrankie (May 17, 2014)

VW Charles said:


> $28,100. I asked for more so they increased my trade-in amount from their initial offer to get where I wanted instead of taking it off the new car.


nice i got mine for 29,300 list on it was 34,000


----------



## VW Charles (May 18, 2014)

Sluday - That's a damn good price, congrats. I'm definitely enjoying the upgrade, the new car smell was worth it alone 

There's more added goodies and a turbocharger which means there's more things to fail so I grabbed the 6yr / 100,000 mile warranty with dent protection.


----------



## VW Charles (May 18, 2014)

Superfrankie said:


> nice i got mine for 29,300 list on it was 34,000


Not bad at all, you came out pretty well.


----------



## 2_6jet (Dec 17, 2013)

Congrats on the new ride! I just picked up my 2014 jetta tdi today !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VW Charles (May 18, 2014)

^ Thanks. Same to you! I nearly purchased a TDI on my first VW purchase a few years ago, It was out of my price range at the time. Enjoy that great gas mileage...


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## 2_6jet (Dec 17, 2013)

It's my first vw. I'm overly excited. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasBean (May 20, 2014)

2_6jet said:


> It's my first vw. I'm overly excited. Lol
> How do you like yours. I'm thinking of picking up an GLI Autobahn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## 2_6jet (Dec 17, 2013)

DasBean said:


> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


Man I never been so happy with a car, i had to go with diesel, mpg is amazing and I'm a diesel mechanic in the navy so it wouldn't feel right for me to go with gas, lol but other than that the feel of the drive is absolutely great, I was going to go with the GLI 30 but the payments were too high for me. I would say go for it man. As would anyone else on here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

I love the Jetta GLI. Great choice! I cross shopped a GLI when I bought my CC. I was amazed at how roomy the back seat was in the Jetta. Way bigger than an A4.


----------



## VW Charles (May 18, 2014)

I previously had a 2011 Jetta SE with 18" VW Goal wheels and leatherette seats. I really enjoyed it, but on occasion I would see a MK6 GLI and would be a bit jelly.......saw this pretty thing at the dealer and said lets just get it done before I rack up too many miles on the SE and can't get anything for it. I'm hoping this 30th Edition holds its value better than the SE did, planning on keeping her home with the wife to keep the miles off.


----------



## VW Charles (May 18, 2014)

Suntek Carbon 18% tint with 35% on the sunroof. Also removed the GLI badge on the trunk, looks much better now.....


----------



## VWLogan88 (Mar 13, 2016)

This was my first VW too! Such an awesome car. Hope you're still happy with it


----------

